# Can I give my dog Vicodin?



## mikecu (Jun 21, 2009)

My dog has been recently diagnosed with untreatable cancer. He is showing signs of fairly strong discomfort. I am asking if anyone knows if I can give him a 500 mg pill of Hydrocodon to give him comfort until we can get him to our vet in the morning? 

Maybe you have a better suggestion like Advil or aspirin.

Thank You,

Mike


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

NO! Vicodin contains Tylenol which is poison to dogs. Advil is as well. Aspirin isn't poison, but it can cause stomach upset and thin the blood.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

If he is showing that much pain then take him to an e-vet ASAP, it's humane!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I second going to the e-vet!


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I would strongly suggest the Vet now as well, if you can.

But, just fyi, you can give baby aspirin, but it comes with side effects as well, including but not limited to stomach upset. It can also be toxic if you give too much, so please be cautious if you decide to try it. *my* dog does fine with it, but not all will. 

Also, do not give the Enteric coated, as they cannot digest it. 

Do not EVER give Tylenol or advil to dogs--It can kill them. 

If you try the aspirin, I would also suggest maybe trying to feed him some yogurt to help with possible tummy upset. You can google and get more info, if needed.

I'm really sorry about this diagnosis and that he feels so bad. Will say a prayer for him--and you.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

When I went through this, my vet perscribed morphine. I had a little trouble getting it filled. I had to listen to a long lecture from the pharmacist about how dogs can tolerate a much higher dogs than people and how if would be dangerous for me to take my dog's morphine. However, that was my vet's pain killer of choice.

Please have your vet perscribe what's best for your pet.


----------

